# Unusual Gain Pattern



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 9, 2017)

Cut a fresh log of Black Walnut to make a vase and really liked what I found! Could not believe that the spot I choose would split this grain pattern in half but if you look at the other end of the log on the table you'll see there rest of the pattern. Going to save it and show it off a the top of this vase. Might be tricky as I do not know how thick it is, since it appears I cut it in half.

I know what happened to make this pattern but who else does? Any guesses ?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

Does the pattern go from one end of the log to the other? If not my guess is that it was branches grown over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 9, 2017)

Greg, This pattern does not travel the length of the wood. It is only located in the section shown. Not cut/grown over branches but good guess. 
Speaking of branches, you can see one at the 12 o'clock position.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

Nails?


----------



## Patrude (Apr 9, 2017)

I can't really say how the pattern evolved except it is beautiful


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like bird pecks on the lower part.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like the heartwood got too hot and developed a few runs...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2017)

I guess nails too...


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 10, 2017)

Rob's got it right ! When the tree was smaller some Woodpecker came along looking for a snack, punching thru the bark and soft inner layer and then the tree grew out new openings.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Rob's got it right ! When the tree was smaller some Woodpecker came along looking for a snack, punching thru the bark and soft inner layer and then the tree grew out new openings.


Well I guess that's as good of guess as any, what led you to that conclusion? BTW, no pics, didn't happen, lol


----------



## CWS (Apr 10, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Well I guess that's as good of guess as any, what led you to that conclusion? BTW, no pics, didn't happen, lol


A little birdy told him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 15, 2017)

That crazy pattern I think is caused by epicarmic buds under the bark--these are the things that produce new branches when sunlight hits them--all hardwoods have them and a few conifers as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Looks like the heartwood got too hot and developed a few runs...



Leave to the Doc to come up with something scientific

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 16, 2017)

Robert, not too sure about the "bud thing" highly unusual for 2 much less 4 buds to start up close together and in a tight row. Take a look at this picture, I could not cut this Pecan tree down to validate what I believe happened to this piece of walnut but if anyone has something like this hanging around the shop I sure would like to see a piece sliced right in the middle of the woodpecker larks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

